# D-Link DSL-2750U USB STORAGE ACCESS and SECURITY HELP.



## samiryadav (Apr 17, 2012)

hi,
i recently purchased a D-Link DSL-2750U router.

it has USB storage feature.i am able to access it via windows explorer 
\\192.168.1.1\u_disk\usb1_1\

but  i want to password protect it.so what is the solution to password protect the USB storage connected to Router.


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 20, 2012)

anyone use DSL-2750U?  i need help


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Jul 14, 2012)

There is one option of *Storage User Account Setup* in Router Advanced setting you can use that and create user for storage and its password


----------

